# Komplettes Backup für _nahezu_automatisches_ zurückspielen



## wiseguy (4. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

es ist ja möglich, einzelne Verzeichnis(strukturen) zu sichern. Aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das gesamte System so wie es ist zu sichern und vor allem anschließend direkt wieder einzuspielen?

Das ganze soll auch auf einem vserver gehen!

Wenn ich mein System eingerichtet hab, würde ich gern irgendwie eine Art "Schnappschuß" machen, und diesen per bei mir Zuhause sichern. Wenn ich nun das System zurücksetzen muss, wäre es schön, wenn ich nur z.b. ein spezielles Programm installieren bzw. einrichten müsste, anschließend mit diesem einen Befehl ausführe und dann das System wieder hergestellt habe.

Ist das möglich?

Das Problem ist ja, dass ich nicht einfach das ganze root ("/") kopieren kann, denn da sind ja Geräte und so mit drinn bzw. beim zurückspielen würden die Rechte, UIDs und GIDs ja nicht mehr stimmen.

Der Speicherplatz ist mir letztlich ertsmal egal, kann ruhig genauso viel Platz wie der ganze vserver verbrauchen (wobei es natürlich schöner wäre, wenn nur der tatsächlich belegte Platz brnötigt würde).

mfg


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Wenn Du tar mit den Optionen "pfz" nimmst, dann stimmen auch die Rechte nach dem zurückspielen noch. Du solltest nur nicht z.B. /proc mitsichern. Ansonsten gibt es diverse backup Lösungen wie backuppc oder systemimager für Linux.


----------



## sjau (8. Dez. 2008)

am einfachste wären es meiner Ansicht nach, wenn du das System aufgesetzt hast, mit ner Live CD zu booten und dann mit "dd" die ganze Harddisk zu kopieren.

E.g.


```
mount /dev/sdb1 /media/backup
dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/backup/sda_dd.img
```
Wobei du zuerst mögliche gemountete Partition (swap) von sda umounten solltest.

Dann wird eine 1:1 Kopie erstellt. sdb muss halt min. ebenso gross sein wie sda.


----------



## wiseguy (8. Dez. 2008)

Daran hatte ich ganz zuerst auch gedacht. Nur leider geht das in meinem Fall nicht:

```
Das ganze soll auch auf einem vserver gehen!
```
Ich habe einen vserver - da kann ich nicht mit einem andern Medium booten. Ich kann den nur zurücksetzen, wobei er wieder in einen Ursprungszustand gesetzt wird in dem bereits das Betriebssystem installiert und eingerichtet ist. Darauf hab ich dann die Schritte des Perfect Setup ausgeführt und das ISPConfig installiert.

Es wäre schön, wenn ich jetzt irgendwie nach dem zurücksetzen des Systems einfach ein Backup über das System spiele und dann den Stand des Backups komplett habe.

Das mit dem Tar hab ich so noch nicht probiert. Ich will das auf einem Testsystem einmal ausprobieren bevor ich das nutze.


----------



## Quest (9. Dez. 2008)

Ich hab bei mir jetzt mal BackupPC ausprobiert.
Der Server auf dem ich es laufen lassen wollte ist ein SuSE 11.0 (Die anderen haben den Treiber für den Raidcontroller leider nicht gefressen...)
Die Installation hat super geklappt, aber im CGI-Interface bekomme ich leider einen Error 500.

Ich habe die Installation genau wie in dem HowTo beschrieben durchgeführt.
Der Server weigert sich aber schon mal mir Benutzername und Passwort abzufragen und bringt statt dessen gleich den Error.

Hier ist der Auszug aus der Server-Conf bezüglich CGI-BIN:

```
<Directory "/srv/www/cgi-bin">
 AllowOverride AuthConfig
 Options +ExecCGI -Includes
 Order Deny,Allow
 Allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------



## sjau (9. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von wiseguy:


> Ich habe einen vserver - da kann ich nicht mit einem andern Medium booten. Ich kann den nur zurücksetzen, wobei er wieder in einen Ursprungszustand gesetzt wird in dem bereits das Betriebssystem installiert und eingerichtet ist. Darauf hab ich dann die Schritte des Perfect Setup ausgeführt und das ISPConfig installiert.


Ich habe schon v-server gesehen die du in einen recover mode booten kannst, wo also ein anderes system gebootet wird und dann raw access auf die HDs bekommst...


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2008)

> Die Installation hat super geklappt, aber im CGI-Interface bekomme ich leider einen Error 500.


Poste bitte die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem error.log des apache.


----------



## wiseguy (9. Dez. 2008)

> Ich habe schon v-server gesehen die du in einen recover mode booten kannst


Schade, das kann meiner leider nicht. Ich hab einen vserver auf linux vserver. Und mehr und mehr sehe ich, dass das nicht so das optimalste ist. Leider bietet mein Provider derzeit keine anderen vserev an und wechselt auch nicht auf eine andere virtualisierungslösung. Vermutlich hat der linux vserver auch irgendwelche Vorteile. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass er das laufende System nicht ändern will, da das sicherlich mit risiken verbunden ist...


----------



## Quest (9. Dez. 2008)

```
[Tue Dec 09 12:34:55 2008] [alert] [client 81.169.130.185] /srv/www/cgi-bin/.htaccess: AuthUserFile takes 1-2 arguments, text file containing user IDs and passwords
```
Wo ich eigentlich auch hätte selbst draufkommen können: nachschauen im ErrorLog
Worauf ich dadurch jetzt selbst gekommen bin, was ich vorher nicht wusste: Kommentare am Zeilenende in .htaccess = doof

Fazit: Intelligenz 1 : Quest 0 :-|

Jetzt funktionierts auf jeden Fall, Till, ich danke dir mal wieder vielmals für deinen Rat


----------



## Quest (10. Dez. 2008)

Leider noch ein Problem:
Das Logfile des backupPC meldet mir folgendes:

```
File::RsyncP module doesn't exist
```
Ich habe dieses Modul in Version 0.68 im Netz gefunden, versuche das RPM zu installieren, erhalte fogendes:

```
error: Failed dependencies:
        perl >= 0:5.00503 is needed by perl-File-RsyncP-0.68-1.fc7.rf.x86_64
```
Bitte was? Was ist denn das für eine Versionsangabe?

EDIT:
Ach ja, Perl hat bei mir v5.8.8


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2008)

> Bitte was? Was ist denn das für eine Versionsangabe?


Keine Ahnung, ich würde ggf. rsync einfach selbst mit den notwendigen Modulen kompilieren.


----------



## Quest (10. Dez. 2008)

rsync ist ja installiert.
Das ist ja ein rsync Modul für Perl um mit Perl einen rsync-Client zu realisieren.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2008)

wenn das Modul im cpan ist, dann kannst Du es ja auch von dort nachinstallieren.


----------

